# gift recommendation?



## quartney (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi All:

My father-in-law is a classical music fan. Off the top of my head, the only artist that I can name is Josh Groban. Is this the right genre?

If so, I am looking to purchase a CD for him for Christmas. Maybe someone up-and-coming, to ensure that he doesn't have that recording.

Can you recommend a new album that is along the lines of Groban to purchase?

Thank you so much for your input.

Q.


----------



## Marina (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, Quartney !

If you are talking about that man :






I think he's rather cute, but...

I'm afraid it's not exactly what I'd call 'classical music'… and probably, your father in law might be a bit disappointed...

If I were you, I'd be very careful.


----------



## luigi.di.violini (Dec 11, 2007)

While Josh Groban uses classical technique, his musical is not classical. Perhaps a Mozart operas, sonatas or concertos, or Schubert Lieder (songs), Hugo Wolf songs, Brahms or Wagner? Good luck.


----------



## RebLem (Oct 6, 2007)

Not someone new, but a new recording might be a good idea. There is a new 2 CD set out of the two Brahms Piano Concerti with Brazilian pianist Nelson Freire and Riccardo Chailly conducting the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra which has been getting universally rave reviews. He might like that.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...me_role1=2&bcorder=2&name_id=1441&name_role=1


----------

